# What makes a good coachee?



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

On the flip side to what makes a good coach, what is it about a person that coaches / instructors look for in people?  What about a person makes you say "I want to train this person!"

Is it just skill?  Physical ability? Dedication?  Obsession with the sport?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

for me it's desire.  not only is it the single best indicator that an athlete is likely to go far, it makes someone really, really fun to work with.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 13, 2006)

Willingness to do what the coach tells you to do to the best of your ability.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 13, 2006)

Heart.  True love for what they are doing and doing it for themselves.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Apr 14, 2006)

A good attitude, a willingness to work hard, able to put on a smile, and always be respectful


----------

